# Low idle while in drive, its not the intake manifold gasket!!



## Hamed (May 7, 2009)

Hi,


I have a Nissan Altima 98 SE with 120K, automatic.

It has a low idle when the car is warm and in drive, it idles around 500, NO CODES!
Its not the intake manifold gasket leak, that was done 6 months ago and I checked it again was fine.

When I turn the steering wheel (car in drive but not moving) the idle goes up to around 700 and comes back to 500. weird!

The car drives fine in general,
Its a bit rough when it shifts to 3rd gear about 40 mph, that I usually have to accelerate a bit harder so it goes back to 2nd, and shifts to 3rd around 45 mph then drives fine.

I also have a very bad gas mileage about 15 mpg!!

Don't know if these problems are related or not!

I have done the intake manifold gasket, distributor cap rotor, spark plugs and wires, fuel filter, o2 sensor (before catalyst converter) in the past 6 months.

If anyone has an idea what it could be please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Does the car idle normally in park and neutral? The revs lifting when the steering is turned is wierd, you would think it would drop as the power steering is using some engine power to operate. Sometimes this type of problem is to do with the electric control of the automatic boxes, but that is an area where I have no experience. Hope someone else can help you out. Best of luck.


----------

